# Sublimation Printing Company Needed



## Maria007 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi
Im a designer looking to start a t-shirt brand. I need:
-to print them using sublimation as they are very vibrant in colour/and have several colous
-print them all over
-need a business that also ships my orders
-the same business must be able to print them (rather that outsourcing the job) as I don't want my drawings to end up in someone less hands. Also they must be printed in UK. 
-I've found a couple of places but the S size- sublimation t-shirts that they have are more like an M size.

Any kind soul out there that can get in touch with me to provide me with that service please?
Thanks.
Maria


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

